# Does Anyone Use The Nikon Professional Cameras?



## Photo7360 (Oct 10, 2020)

I have been looking at the threads here and noticed there aren't any on the Nikon professional cameras.

Those are the only ones I use. 

I have a D2h, D3, D3s, D4s and D5. I only use the D2h for teaching. 

Does anyone else use any of those cameras?


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 10, 2020)

Got a D3 at the office I could use but I don't bother.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 10, 2020)

I use a Nikon F5 regularly. Sure it's film but it's a professional camera. A beast of a camera at that.


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 10, 2020)

Hmm, people who shoot for a living use the tool that fits their needs not what the marketing department labels a particular camera as in their ads. Many working pros shoot with D850, D810, D800, D750, D500 etc.

The D5 tier is not what a product photographer would use but rather designed for sports, low light and high capture rates which may not fit the needs of some pros. Horses for courses comes to mind.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

Ysarex said:


> Got a D3 at the office I could use but I don't bother.




The D3 is ok but I don't use it very often. That camera has my macro lens on it. The image quality isn't as good as the D3s and above.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

MartinCrabtree said:


> I use a Nikon F5 regularly. Sure it's film but it's a professional camera. A beast of a camera at that.




I wanted to buy that F5. My ex talked me out of it and into buying the D2h. His reason was I already had a bunch of film cameras but no digitals. This was in 2004. 

So I bought the D2h and have been digital since.

I bet that F5 is a great camera.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> Hmm, people who shoot for a living use the tool that fits their needs not what the marketing department labels a particular camera as in their ads. Many working pros shoot with D850, D810, D800, D750, D500 etc.
> 
> The D5 tier is not what a product photographer would use but rather designed for sports, low light and high capture rates which may not fit the needs of some pros. Horses for courses comes to mind.




My specialty is low light with movement. I've done sports too. 

So yes, those cameras are perfect for the type of photography I did for over 35 years. I still do that type of photography but am retired now. 

I have tried using the D750 and another one. Just couldn't get the hang of them. Nor could the cameras do what I can do with the professional line. I found them frustrating.

I have 2 friends who have a D750. I see them fight with those cameras all the time. They get frustrated because they can't do what I can do with my cameras. From what I've seen and experienced, those cameras aren't good for the type of photography I do.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 11, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Nikon F5 regularly. Sure it's film but it's a professional camera. A beast of a camera at that.
> ...



It is. Were I to choose one camera to shoot exclusively that would be the one. Or is it???????????


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 11, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Got a D3 at the office I could use but I don't bother.
> ...



I'm happy with the image quality of my APS Fuji cameras.


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2020)

Sure some use pro end cameras from Nikon, Canon etc... But once you're into camera bodies that cost $5K alone and greater the market for people able to afford and justify such a cost is dramatically smaller. Especially for hobby photographers. Plus many of us, if we had a lump sum like that, would more likely spend it on better lights, lenses, accessories long before updating the camera body. 

It's not that the upper end bodies aren't worth their cost, but that there's greater gains in other areas outside of the body. Heck any wildlife photographers would likely have several lenses in that pricebracket and greater that they'd like to own before getting a top end body. Heck I'd rather spend that kind of money on either a really good long lens or on something advanced like a laser trip system and automatic focusing rails etc...


So yep people do use them, but they aren't as widely used as the good quality midrange and upper midrange products which have a much lower price tag.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 11, 2020)

Overread said:


> Sure some use pro end cameras from Nikon, Canon etc... But once you're into camera bodies that cost $5K alone and greater the market for people able to afford and justify such a cost is dramatically smaller.



Yes, you have to know what you're paying for and is it something that you really need. I take photos every week and the camera I use most continues to be my 1" sensor compact Canon G7. Like the D5 it's has a 20 megapixel sensor. Now if I held my finger down on the release it would take photos as fast as it could and while it was getting ready to take the second exposure I imagine a D5 would have already taken 15 exposures. But there's the thing; I've never needed my G7 to take rapid sequence photos. The D5 is weather sealed and my G7 isn't. I actually like to walk on rainy days and often get a little wet -- the G7 fits in my pocket so I've never missed the weather sealing. And so as we go through the list and consider all the awesome features you get for $6000.00 I find I don't really use or need those features. There is one feature my G7 has that the D5 can't even get close to: my G7 fits in my pocket.

So then does the D5 take a better photo under conditions that are not extreme? And thinking again of my G7 which cost me $450.00 does the D5 take a $5500.00 better photo? I don't think so. Now I'm in no way trying to suggest that there aren't people that need something like a D5 or that my little compact is in any way the equal of a D5 but nonetheless I took this photo out walking around the neighborhood.






If I had a D5 instead of my G7 I wouldn't have taken it at all because I wouldn't carry that D5 beast around on a walk. If I did have the D5 would it have done a noticeably better job with the IQ? Barely if at all and you'd have to pixel peep to see it.

I do have a FF camera and I do use it (not enough) but the most useful camera I have and the one I use the most is the one that fits in my pocket.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > MartinCrabtree said:
> ...






I have an FM2. I so love that camera. There is a reason why it was called the "work horse" of the Nikon line for so long.

I bought it in 1989. I used it until the end of 1997 when I got an N90s for the holidays. 

I still have the camera, I can't sell or give away any of my equipment, it's packed up and in storage.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

Overread said:


> Sure some use pro end cameras from Nikon, Canon etc... But once you're into camera bodies that cost $5K alone and greater the market for people able to afford and justify such a cost is dramatically smaller. Especially for hobby photographers. Plus many of us, if we had a lump sum like that, would more likely spend it on better lights, lenses, accessories long before updating the camera body.
> 
> It's not that the upper end bodies aren't worth their cost, but that there's greater gains in other areas outside of the body. Heck any wildlife photographers would likely have several lenses in that pricebracket and greater that they'd like to own before getting a top end body. Heck I'd rather spend that kind of money on either a really good long lens or on something advanced like a laser trip system and automatic focusing rails etc...
> 
> ...





I'm sure you're correct when it comes to people who are amateurs or very serious amateurs.

That isn't me.

I'm a professional photographer. I specialize in low light with movement. So the Nikon professional line is perfect for what I do. Those who also do what I do also use the professional line of cameras whether it's Nikon or Canon. 

The main reason why I put this thread up is to find out if there were people on this board who had experience or was serious about the same type of photography I do and specialized in for over 35 years.

I do have friends who don't use the professional line. I see them struggle with their camera in frustration because their camera won't do what's necessary to get the shot. They see me take seconds to just get the shot and move on. 

I believe the important thing is that the camera and equipment work well for the person using it. What one person may use well just might not work at all for someone else.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 11, 2020)

For what I like to do, the D6 doesn't make a lot of sense.  My D850 does more than I will ever need.  I do understand  needing a D6 for sports photography under stadium lighting.   I have a few friends that own them and love them.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 11, 2020)

In the case of my F5 it's something I always wanted and became affordable. I found one that was essentially unused for a great price and snatched it up. Once I had it I found how good it is the durability is a big bonus. Learning to use it was a challenge and sometimes still is. It's stout durable and gets the shot quickly when needed. I am a motorsports fan so the speed benefits my use. I shoot because I enjoy it not for income for I would have difficulty eating if I tried.

I do want a professional digital but cost is prohibitive for me now. I will eventually have one once I decide which one suits me. I don't really care about the money anymore but that doesn't mean I have it to spare.

And the sound of it when you push the button...........


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

greybeard said:


> For what I like to do, the D6 doesn't make a lot of sense.  My D850 does more than I will ever need.  I do understand  needing a D6 for sports photography under stadium lighting.   I have a few friends that own them and love them.





I don't have a D6. 

I have the D2h, D3, D3s, D4s and D5 cameras.

I haven't read about the D6 yet. I planned to but got the D5 last year and am still having fun with it. 

My next camera might be a mirrorless. 

I've done sports but it isn't my specialty.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 11, 2020)

MartinCrabtree said:


> In the case of my F5 it's something I always wanted and became affordable. I found one that was essentially unused for a great price and snatched it up. Once I had it I found how good it is the durability is a big bonus. Learning to use it was a challenge and sometimes still is. It's stout durable and gets the shot quickly when needed. I am a motorsports fan so the speed benefits my use. I shoot because I enjoy it not for income for I would have difficulty eating if I tried.
> 
> I do want a professional digital but cost is prohibitive for me now. I will eventually have one once I decide which one suits me. I don't really care about the money anymore but that doesn't mean I have it to spare.
> 
> ...




I wanted to get a F5 but my ex talked me out of it and into my first digital which was a D2h. His reason was I already had a bunch of film cameras. So I bought the D2h. Great camera in it's day. 

A good way to get a camera at a good price is to buy it when the next newer model has come out. The retailers are trying to sell the old inventory for the new so they discount it a lot.

That's how I bought my D2h and some other equipment. 

Or there's photography a store in Seattle. They sell everything in regard to photography. They also rent. The name of the store is Glaziers. 

Every year at the end of the year they sell their used rental equipment to make room for the new year's models. They do all repairs so it's like a new camera. You can get equipment for a very good price that way.


----------



## DaveAllen (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a D5 but almost never use it, as I rarely shoot the subject matter that it excels at.  Great camera though, both the speed and low light performance are stellar...


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 12, 2020)

DaveAllen said:


> I have a D5 but almost never use it, as I rarely shoot the subject matter that it excels at.  Great camera though, both the speed and low light performance are stellar...






It's a good camera. Whether you're using it for low light and movement or not. 

I use mine all the time. 

It's a great camera for just about anything.


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 13, 2020)

Not a pro, just an avid amateur. 

I have an old, battered D3. A very nice, barely used D3 that I scored from eBay not too long ago. And a D4, also scored from eBay. 

I also have a D700 that I bought new.

For what I do, I like the D3 and D4 the best. I like a fast frame rate for motorsports, I recently posted shots from the local drag strip taken with my D4. 

Last year, I went to visit friends and photograph the hummingbirds that visit their feeders. I also brought the D7000 for the "free" reach boost you get from the crop-sensor to shoot their bluebird-dedicated birdhouses. I hadn't used the D7000 in a while and, at first, I thought there was a problem because the frame rate was sooo slow compared to the D3 and especially the D4.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 13, 2020)

I have 3 Nikon bodies (D600, D800, D4) and I use them all (the D600 gets used only when I want a small lightweight camera for a trip with minimal baggage and no plans to shoot but I bring a camera long "just in case").


----------



## chasgroh (Oct 20, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
I'm sure you're correct when it comes to people who are amateurs or very serious amateurs.
That isn't me.
I'm a professional photographer. I specialize in low light with movement. So the Nikon professional line is perfect for what I do. Those who also do what I do also use the professional line of cameras whether it's Nikon or Canon.
The main reason why I put this thread up is to find out if there were people on this board who had experience or was serious about the same type of photography I do and specialized in for over 35 years.
I do have friends who don't use the professional line. I see them struggle with their camera in frustration because their camera won't do what's necessary to get the shot. They see me take seconds to just get the shot and move on.
I believe the important thing is that the camera and equipment work well for the person using it. What one person may use well just might not work at all for someone else.[/QUOTE]

While not a full-blown pro, I make some cash selling art and photographing pageantry.  The latter is why, since I started in '06, I've upgraded my gear consistently trying to acquire the best tool for the job (I'm also a carpenter/cabinetmaker/contractor so tools are a HUGE part of my life).
I bought a D5 when it came out, mostly for the sensor size, not necessarily the tiny gains in performance (I loved my D4...but it's gone, sniff).  I can't begin to explain to the uninitiated how cool it is to "get the shot" in an instant...literally, I was at the local wetlands yesterday trying my hand at birds, talking with another photog, and suddenly a big egret took off; I was using a monopod for the D5 and a 200-500 f5.6 and the lens was over my shoulder at the time.  I quickly brought it up, pretty much hand held at the time, and shot a quick burst.  Later, at the 'puter, I wasn't very surprised that I'd gotten the entire takeoff.  You *need* great gear to do that.  So, I'm off on the mirrorless quest, too, and have had a Z6 since inception...it's my go to camera for just about anything else (well, now I have a Z7 too and *it* has its place, neh?) and I'm totally sold on the new Z lenses, I'm hoping to one day be able to do what the D5 will do, at least somewhat, but won't waste my time wishing.  That D5 is the best camera I own, but it stays in its corral until needed for fast movers.  So, the upshot is that every body I own has a purpose and I'm lucky to have a few great tools to do different jobs.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm sure you're correct when it comes to people who are amateurs or very serious amateurs.
That isn't me.
I'm a professional photographer. I specialize in low light with movement. So the Nikon professional line is perfect for what I do. Those who also do what I do also use the professional line of cameras whether it's Nikon or Canon.
The main reason why I put this thread up is to find out if there were people on this board who had experience or was serious about the same type of photography I do and specialized in for over 35 years.
I do have friends who don't use the professional line. I see them struggle with their camera in frustration because their camera won't do what's necessary to get the shot. They see me take seconds to just get the shot and move on.
I believe the important thing is that the camera and equipment work well for the person using it. What one person may use well just might not work at all for someone else.[/QUOTE]

While not a full-blown pro, I make some cash selling art and photographing pageantry.  The latter is why, since I started in '06, I've upgraded my gear consistently trying to acquire the best tool for the job (I'm also a carpenter/cabinetmaker/contractor so tools are a HUGE part of my life).
I bought a D5 when it came out, mostly for the sensor size, not necessarily the tiny gains in performance (I loved my D4...but it's gone, sniff).  I can't begin to explain to the uninitiated how cool it is to "get the shot" in an instant...literally, I was at the local wetlands yesterday trying my hand at birds, talking with another photog, and suddenly a big egret took off; I was using a monopod for the D5 and a 200-500 f5.6 and the lens was over my shoulder at the time.  I quickly brought it up, pretty much hand held at the time, and shot a quick burst.  Later, at the 'puter, I wasn't very surprised that I'd gotten the entire takeoff.  You *need* great gear to do that.  So, I'm off on the mirrorless quest, too, and have had a Z6 since inception...it's my go to camera for just about anything else (well, now I have a Z7 too and *it* has its place, neh?) and I'm totally sold on the new Z lenses, I'm hoping to one day be able to do what the D5 will do, at least somewhat, but won't waste my time wishing.  That D5 is the best camera I own, but it stays in its corral until needed for fast movers.  So, the upshot is that every body I own has a purpose and I'm lucky to have a few great tools to do different jobs.[/QUOTE]


I love my D5 too. I love all my cameras. Like you each one of them is for something different. 

The D3 has my macro lens on it but I don't use it much.
The D3s has what I call "Big Betty" which is a curved 14 -24 on it. 
The D4s has my 75 to 300 lens.
The D5 has my 18-200 lens. 

I love to photograph birds in flight. It's fun to follow them in the sky or catch them landing. They look funny landing. LOL.

I get hummingbirds at my place in January. There's a bush on the property that have pods that the birds love. At times there's a good size group of us standing out there taking photos. I love photographing them.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 29, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> I have tried using the D750 and another one. Just couldn't get the hang of them. Nor could the cameras do what I can do with the professional line. I found them frustrating.
> 
> I have 2 friends who have a D750. I see them fight with those cameras all the time. They get frustrated because they can't do what I can do with my cameras. From what I've seen and experienced, those cameras aren't good for the type of photography I do.


This seems strange.  What exactly do you mean?  MSAP is the same in all cameras.  Yes the D750 doesn’t have the same AF module as the pro bodies or the speed, but it’s not a horrible AF system.  Not sure why they would be fighting with the cameras. What was frustrating?  I’ve used many cameras and besides AF and FPS was never frustrated using them.  

I’ve bought and sold a D4 twice because even though it’s a great camera the AF was not as good as the D500 or the D850 for that matter and the resolution isn’t there for what I shoot.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 30, 2020)

From the F5. Fuji Superia 800,28-85 f3.5-4.5 AF. Exposure lost to time.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 30, 2020)

coastalconn said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried using the D750 and another one. Just couldn't get the hang of them. Nor could the cameras do what I can do with the professional line. I found them frustrating.
> ...






My friends have a hard time with lower light shots and movement shots. We shoot all over the west. There are places that their cameras can't get the shots.

In fact, in September the Northern Lights were visible in my area. One of my friends who has that D750 just left her camera home and used my D3s.  Her camera never would have gotten the shots. Even using a tripod or monopod. My friends with that camera have tried the tripods and monopods and they just can't get the shots I can get because of their cameras. 

Same with shooting fireworks or holiday lights or a dark sky with clouds or shots inside a forest, or moving objects like birds and planes etc. 

One of them shoots in full manual so AF isn't a consideration for her.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 30, 2020)

I have an F and an F2- do they count?


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 30, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> Same with shooting fireworks or holiday lights or a dark sky with clouds or shots inside a forest, or moving objects like birds and planes etc.
> 
> One of them shoots in full manual so AF isn't a consideration for her.



A dark sky with clouds or shots inside a forest -- what? You're not trying to claim you need a D4 or D5 for shots inside a forest or dark skies with clouds?


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> In fact, in September the Northern Lights were visible in my area. One of my friends who has that D750 just left her camera home and used my D3s. Her camera never would have gotten the shots.





Photo7360 said:


> Same with shooting fireworks or holiday lights or a dark sky with clouds or shots inside a forest, or moving objects like birds and planes etc.



You and your friends need to learn how to shoot and stop buying $5k cameras since I can shoot these with a 15yr old Canon xs. This is a photographer issue NOT a camera issue.


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 31, 2020)

Peeb said:


> I have an F and an F2- do they count?


They should. 
I had a F2 and F3 shooting semi-professionally in the '80-90s.


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 31, 2020)

I still have a FM2n...National G photographers favored this camera in the '90s
I use a D750 which is popular w/ wedding and event photogs.
Any camera can be a pro camera in the right hands.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ysarex said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Same with shooting fireworks or holiday lights or a dark sky with clouds or shots inside a forest, or moving objects like birds and planes etc.
> ...





I have no problem with it with my cameras.

My friends do have a problem with it with their cameras.

If you don't, great. More power to you.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, in September the Northern Lights were visible in my area. One of my friends who has that D750 just left her camera home and used my D3s. Her camera never would have gotten the shots.
> ...




I can't speak for my friends and their experience.

I can for me.

I have had a camera in my hands since the 70s. I basically grew up with one in my hands.

When I was 19 I started taking my camera with me to concerts. I taught myself how to shoot musicians on and off stage.

The result, while I am retired now, I'm a former photographer for the Champs De Brionne Winery, MCA Universal Concerts, The House of Blues Concerts, Rolling Stone Magazine, MTV/VH1 and Getty Images. I was also the photographer for one of the largest film festivals in America for nearly a decade. 

I'm still technically a photographer for Getty Images. I haven't done a job in a while. They sell my work. I get royalties every month.

I have won awards for my work. 

My work is in DVDs, CDs, TV, Movies, Showtime, HBO, MTV/VH1 and every major and minor publication on the planet including the New York Times. 

If I were you, I would learn about people before you try to insult them.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> I still have a FM2n...National G photographers favored this camera in the '90s
> I use a D750 which is popular w/ wedding and event photogs.
> Any camera can be a pro camera in the right hands.





I have an FM 2. It's a fantastic camera. It's packed away now. I shoot digital now.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> In fact, in September the Northern Lights were visible in my area. One of my friends who has that D750 just left her camera home and used my D3s. Her camera never would have gotten the shots. Even using a tripod or monopod. My friends with that camera have tried the tripods and monopods and they just can't get the shots I can get because of their cameras.



Why? What specific capability does the D3s have, or what feature does the D750 lack that only would allow the D3s to capture the Northern Lights?


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, in September the Northern Lights were visible in my area. One of my friends who has that D750 just left her camera home and used my D3s. Her camera never would have gotten the shots. Even using a tripod or monopod. My friends with that camera have tried the tripods and monopods and they just can't get the shots I can get because of their cameras.
> ...





I have no idea what why they have problems with their cameras and I don't. 

You would have to ask them.

I do know that my friend didn't even bother with her camera that night. She said it would have been a waste of her time to try it with her camera. 

I do know that it won't take clear photos at low aperture speeds and f stops like mine will. I can shoot hand held in low speeds and the photos come out just fine. Their photos end up with a lot of noise in those situations and others. Their ISO doesn't go as high or low as mine. 

Here are some shots of holiday lights. The shots were taken in 2018. They were taken on a D3s camera with a 75 to 300 lens. My friends with their 750 cameras were with me. They had tripods. I shot hand held. Even with the tripods they had a hard time with their cameras while I took seconds to take the shot and move on. 

I shot this with a star filter on the lens. It was at Iso 12800. The aperture was at 1/30 and the f stop was at 4.5. 








 

I shot this one at ISO 10000. The aperture was at 1/50. The F stop was 5.3.

Most of the photos my friends took that night came out with a lot of noise and not clear. 

The next time I shoot with one of them I will ask them more about their cameras.

I don't know much about the non professional cameras. I haven't used one in decades.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> I have no idea



I see.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Photo7360 said:
> ...



To me it sounds more like a lens issue.  If you are shooting with a 75-300 at low shutter speeds without VR what are they shooting with and what shutter speeds? The D750 has 50% more linear pixels than the D3S and would be subject to more motion blur.  The D750 is fine for moving subjects, like I said AF is certainly not horrible.



That is with the D750. 1/2500th ISO 720.
Again I’m not defending the D750, I didn’t really like it for my needs, but it is still a great general purpose camera and has great image quality.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea
> ...



They aren't professional photographers who have had a camera in their hands since they were a young teenager nor did they have a dad who's best friend was a National Geographic Photographer to learn from. 

Their cameras aren't made for the situations my cameras are made for.

Some cameras are made for different things. 

I can shoot hand held at even slower speeds. I don't like using a tripod. It usually just gets in my way.

I shot this with my aperture at 1/13th, f-stop was 18 using an ISO of LO 1.0. I used my D5 camera with the 18-200 lens.



 

I shot this one hand held with my aperture at 1/13th, f-stop at 4.5 with my ISO at 160 using my D5 camera.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> If I were you, I would learn about people before you try to insult them.



You're the person that stated you couldn't shoot what you do without a D# series camera not me. I just pointed out that if that's true, you still have some learning to do. It's a fact not an insult.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

coastalconn said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > zulu42 said:
> ...






Yes I agree, it's a good camera. My friends get wonderful shots with theirs. They just can't get the shots I can get.

Yes that D3s doesn't have near as many megapixels but it takes a much better shot with low light and movement with far less noise. That's what the camera is made for.

The D750 is a good camera but it's not made to do then same things that the professional line of cameras are made for.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Photo7360 said:
> ...


I’m sorry but I don’t understand.  You posted pictures that I could get with any camera.  Your lens selection seems to be on the consumer side though.  I just really don’t understand why you are saying that a sports and action camera can get shots of a waterfall but a prosumer model can not?


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you, I would learn about people before you try to insult them.
> ...





I never said I couldn't shoot what I shoot without the professional series of cameras.

I started shooting musicians on stage when I was 19 years old in 1979. I used my Nikon EM. I used it to photograph musicians on stage until 1989 when I got my FM2. 

I didn't move to the professional line of cameras until 1997 when I got my N90s. 

Of course I can shoot what I do with other cameras. When I do what I did for for that long, doing it becomes like breathing. Without thought. It's easy for me because I have been doing it since I was 19 years old. 

I said my friends can't do what I can using their cameras. 

Please get my statement correct.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

coastalconn said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...





I don't understand why you are misquoting me. I never said that a D750 can't get shots of a waterfall. 

My friends try to take the same shots. Theirs ends up with a lot of noise and not clear. 

They aren't professionals. They are very serious amateurs that I've been teaching for about 6 years now. They haven't been taking photos since they were a young teenager like me. They started maybe a decade or so ago. 

I'm not saying that the D750 is a bad camera. It's a nice camera. 

I'm saying that my friends have a hard time with their D750 cameras in some situations. 

Why are you so defensive? And why are you misquoting me?

I believe that photography isn't as complicated and difficult as some people make it to be. I bought the lenses that work best for the type of photography I do.

When you're at a concert in the pit or back stage you can't bring a lot of heavy equipment or a lot of equipment with you. It just gets in your way. Two cameras with those lenses are perfect for the type of work I do.  The 18-200 is cropped. I bought that one so that I could stop getting the end of guitars or instruments of the person next to whoever I was shooting in the side of the shot. The end of a guitar on the side of shot is bad in my work so a cropped lens is perfect. The 75-300 isn't cropped but allows me to get tight shots. 

It may not be the same type of photography you do and that's fine. 

The equipment should work for the person who is using it. That's what is important.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 31, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> I never said I couldn't shoot what I shoot without the professional series of cameras.



Sure seems like that's exactly what you said.



Photo7360 said:


> I have tried using the D750 and another one. Just couldn't get the hang of them. Nor could the cameras do what I can do with the professional line. I found them frustrating.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Nov 1, 2020)

Shot this handheld with a D90/28-85 f3.5-4.5 in my yard. Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## D7K (Nov 1, 2020)

Is this thread just boasting about I’m a pro and they’re not, I’m published and they’re not, my dads friend worked for Nat geo so I’m better?

Your logic is flawed and I agree with most of the others here, the photographer matters as much as if not more than the camera. 

A pro grade camera does not and never will make anyone a better photographer.

If the reason for this thread is to blow smoke and congratulate yourself on what appears to have been a happy life well spent shooting and making a living, good on you, the whole thread to me just stinks of “I’m a pro and I’m awesome” if you’re a pro an awesome as you keep reminding everyone, you’d be able to mail the shots you speak of with a D750, most like any midrange d series and many other cameras, it may not be as easy to do it but it’s be possible 99% of the time.

I’d spend more time teaching / coaching those you are shooting with instead of rubbishing their equipment.

Anyway, that’s my 2c


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 20, 2020)

I shoot a D5 and a d850 as well as a d4, 8-p, 7000 in the past.  I still have them.  I also have a Z7. I can get my shots with any of my cameras but sometimes you just need to reach for one over the other. For instance shooting a rodeo I reach for the D5. I have done it with the others but it is easier on the D5. For baseball or soccer the z7 or the 850 is strapped to the 500. Only when I want the buffer do I go to the D5 mostly.  I will not get the d6 but will wait in the mirrorless version. I can get my shot pretty much with my newer bodies it is just easier sometimes with one of them and it is not lays the D5.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 6, 2020)

This thread was so inspiring I recently purchased a nice used D5.  Hope I can hang out with the cool kids now


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Dec 7, 2020)

coastalconn said:


> This thread was so inspiring I recently purchased a nice used D5.  Hope I can hang out with the cool kids now



Ah hang out with whoever you wish. And enjoy the D5. By all means share the results.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 8, 2020)

It is a great camera, but I think I’m not going to keep it.  I did a bunch of comparisons with the D850 and prefer the extra detail from the D850.  The D5 does have better AF and is just more responsive overall though.  If you are close to the subject you can still render nice detail, but often enough you just can’t get close enough



Even heavy backlight is ok


----------

